# New 80gl Tank - Pointers?



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey guys! 

I'm a fresh fish here and just picked up an 80 gallon tank from a previous owner and transferred them yesterday. I cleaned his tank because it looked very dirty (gravel) kept 15 gallons of his water and gravel to hold the fish and returned it to the tank after cleaning. Kept the good bacteria in the filters (two large bio pumps) - I have a bunch of test kits as well.

Here's what's in it.

2 Tin Foil barbs
2 bala sharks
1 needlefish (5-6 inches)
1 kissing fish
2 clown loaches

and a few tetras, 2 bottom feeders, a few tiger fish...

My question is what's next?

How often should I feed them? bloodworms, shrimp etc. What diet should they be on as I pulled a bunch of info off the internet to learn more as well.

Should the water from the pumps be shooting downward, inward or forward? I have five water holes on each pump - I cleaned those as well as only a few were cleared of build up.

Thanks for your assistance.*pc


----------



## LauMooij (Jun 26, 2009)

I probably can help you, but as I'm Dutch, I don't know all these English names...

Could you give me the latin name's?


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks! they seem to love the bloodworms and brine shrimp.

Can I make my own blend of fish food? I'm a Chef so I can get a hold of any fresh fish/shrimp/seaweed etc. Has anyone done this?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would add a few more clown loaches (maybe 3 more). They are much more happy being in a group and will hide less. 

take care,

--Dave


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Cheffish welcome to the site. I make my own food all the time. But I also give my fish a variety. I only feed my fish once a day, but several feed twice a day so I think its just a matter on what you want to do, just don't over feed. Only feed what they can eat in a couple of minutes. Then clean out any thats left.

I would add a couple more clown loaches also as they really do prefer to be in groups. As will the bala sharks and barbs. but you will get pretty close to over stocking if you aren't careful as the clowns and balas will get to be good size fish and will eventually need a larger tank.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I hope Cheffish has sorted his stock by now. He asked back in July.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

you have tiger barbs???if you do i would highly suggest that you get at least a group of 6 to keep them happy...as well as the loaches,bala sharks, and the tinfoil barbs


----------

